# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Datasheet για τον Peavey Pro Studio 112

## spyrosjd

Γεια χαρά και καλές γιορτές. Επισκευάζω έναν ενισχυτή κιθάρας Peavey Pro studio 112 και λόγο έλειψης κάποιων τρανζιστορ απο το board του ενισχυτή ψάχνω να βρω κάπου το datasheet του ενισχυτή. Δυστυχώς όσο και να έχω ψάξει δεν έχω βρει τίποτα δωρεάν και η αγορά του είναι περίπου στα 20 ευρώ.  Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν το εχει κάποιος ή που μπορώ να το βρω. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και καλή πρωτοχρονιά.

----------


## leosedf

www.howtofixit.gr

----------

